# pxeboot: mountroot for nfs fails



## kamulos (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am trying to install freebsd FreeBSD using PXE, but somehow the system always ends up with a panic. I set up a DHCP server and a TFTP server and specified the boot file. So far everything seems to work fine, freebsd FreeBSD boots up to this point:







With freebsd FreeBSD 10 I already get the notice that init cannot be found.

Then I set up an NFS server, specified the root-path in the DHCP options and exported the iso-image data. Now the system boots up further, the boot selection appears and the bright white messages appear. But at some point the system throws a panic again.






freebsd FreeBSD 10 again tells me that it cannot find init while freebsd FreeBSD 9.1 reboots faster than I can read.

The strange thing is that the system at one point accesses the NFS server and loads files from it but at a later point is not able to find it anymore.


----------



## fonz (Aug 23, 2013)

Although I hope someone can help you, in the meantime here's the following disclaimer: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions.

Also, please mind your writing style and read the rules and guidelines of this forum. Thank you.


----------

